# Old File Cabinets?



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

Do old file cabinets make good garage storage?


----------



## imported_dakuda (Apr 9, 2009)

I would think that the size of the drawers limits them.  Unless you get an old lateral file.

I have had some luck obtaining full-size steel storage cabinets from school districts when they are done with them.  They are the type with two doors and shelves that are about 6' tall and 3' wide.  

They are great for storage and cheap.


Also, old lockers work great as well.  I have one in the garage that holds my coveralls, welding masks, gloves, etc. that I don't want in the house.


----------



## cnyeco1 (Apr 11, 2009)

They make great cabinets for garages. I have one that I store all my spray can paint in and all my sanders and drills. Works excellent.....


----------



## BuffaloSoldier (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, take the folders out and you can store whatever you want in there!


----------



## thomask (May 25, 2010)

Any old steel cabinets can be painted to match your garage.  You can also add some great decals/stickers from parts companies if you wish to customize. I would think a lateral file would be better suited for the garage than a drawer type file cabinet. BUT, I have seen folks use two drawer file cabinets as a base for a work surface.

The key is to get everything organized and up off the floor.  You will be glad you did and did not spend a fortune.


----------



## LnJsdad (May 26, 2010)

I have my old 36" steel entry door and a pair of two drawer file cabinets as my second work bench in the works.   father did that way back when for a cheap desk/work area.


----------



## thomask (May 26, 2010)

To see some great use of assorted metal cabinets go over and take a look at "12 gauge garage" thread by Jack Olsen.


----------



## talentjeep (May 28, 2010)

I use old heavy-duty metal file cabinets at my home shop and my work. They're tough as hell and can handle heavy tools fairly well. Sometimes you have to dig a little and I've end up using a lot of Gladware.

My boss claims I have enough stuff in it to survive for weeks. Not true since I only have a pint of Jack Daniels in there!


----------



## Jack Olsen (May 28, 2010)

thomask said:


> To see some great use of assorted metal cabinets go over and take a look at "12 gauge garage" thread by Jack Olsen.


Thanks, Thomask.  I don't use any file cabinets in my garage, but I always thought they'd be good for things like power hand tools.


----------



## thomask (May 31, 2010)

Jack Olsen said:


> Thanks, Thomask.  I don't use any file cabinets in my garage, but I always thought they'd be good for things like power hand tools.



Hey Jack,

Yes sir, I meant those Strong Hold metal cabinets you put in your garage.  

Those are some great heavy duty storage and do such a good job in keeping your shop space so organized. 

Best,

Thomask


----------

